# 1.5g protein per lb body weight?



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Is this formula correct?

Is this what people reccomend for someone regularly training and wanting to gain muscle and mass?

I was sure that it is, and ive always aimed for about 1.8g per lb body weight.

However my training partner has just told me that hes been consuming 1.5g per kg bodyweight. He weighs 80kg and has been consuming 120g protein per day.

I have 120g protein for my evening meal most days! Lol.

Can anyone confirm that my initial thoughts are correct?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I think people get waaaaaaaaaaay too hung up on this. You'll probably grow as well on 1g per lb of body weight as you would on 2g per lb of body weight, provided calories were in check.


----------



## Gymjunkie (May 27, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I think people get waaaaaaaaaaay too hung up on this. You'll probably grow as well on 1g per lb of body weight as you would on 2g per lb of body weight, provided calories were in check.


Agreed, people get obsessed with proteins too much, better watched if they get enough healthy fats daily!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

On gear i get in between 300-350 grams off cycle it will drop to about 250 grams this is with probably 200lb lbm. I think 1.5 grams per lb is a lot getting the right proteins at their proper amino make ups for the human body to be far more important.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

its a good basis for beginners to go by, but each and every person is different, you could get good gains with less than this, some peoples bodies may require a little bit more, not much more than 2g i would say though


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

I go for 1.5g per pounds but I think as long as you are getting 1g per pound you are fine. If you're trying to bulk, you'll be eating in a surplus anyway so it is less important becaue you're body has plenty of calories for muscle building.

I think a high protein is actually more important when cutting/ dieting as you want to preserve as much lean mass as possible.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i take between 250- 300 a day, weight 16st


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I weight 240lbs, so to consume 1.5g would take some effort. I get a minimum of 1 gram each day. Get about 1.2 somewhere around there.

Dont get too hung up on it. If you get at least a gram you`ll be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> I weight 240lbs, so to consume 1.5g would take some effort. I get a minimum of 1 gram each day. Get about 1.2 somewhere around there.
> 
> Dont get too hung up on it. If you get at least a gram you`ll be fine.


Tbf you have to go with lean body weight because fat doesnt use protein

Then the number becomes a lot more realistic imo.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheers for all the replys fellas.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Con said:


> Tbf you have to go with lean body weight because fat doesnt use protein
> 
> Then the number becomes a lot more realistic imo.


repped ya there mate, never thought of it like that. good advice.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

how do you rep someone?


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i take between 250- 300 a day, weight 16st


How many grams of carbs etc?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> how do you rep someone?


My sig tells you how  Scroll up to one of Con's posts and click his little "vicar" icon.


----------

